# British Hairdressers



## dolly mixture (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello, there is a possibility that my husband may be moving jobs to Hong Kong and I was wondering if there is any call for British hairdressers (self employed?) colouring/extensions/cut/blowdry and mens hair. I would be grateful for your feedback
Many thanks


----------



## questionsforyou (Jun 16, 2014)

im sure there will be a need for british hairstylists/dressers since there are so many expats living in hongkong


----------



## dolly mixture (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, many thanks for your reply. I realise that their will be quite a few ex pats in HK but I have googled and mainly found Chinese hairdressers so I was wondering whether there would be an opportunity in that field. Its my husbands who may be transferring so my job would be secondary. 
Thanks again


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

try contacting pauline rowley who owns the firm the Firm Hong Kong she is always on the lookout for good people and a personal friend of mine


----------



## dolly mixture (Jun 4, 2014)

I will thank you very much. Website looks professional


----------

